# Ovary pain late in cycle..



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all 

Does/has anyone here experienced ovary pain [like ovulation pain, only sharper, like mini electric shocks??] late in their cycle? I'm CD24 of a 32Dish cycle..

It feels a lot like ov, but as far as I know I ov'd last week. I had my normal load of pg symps [thanks Clomid, not] but they've all eased off [apart from feeling like I'm away with the fairies..] and I'm basically left with this nagging pain that comes and goes.

Might it be a cyst or something like that maybe??

Thanks for reading Xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Serenfach,

Is it possible your ovulating again this month?
If i was you i'd ring docs or cons to ask there advice or i hope someone on here can help you more.

Anj x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Anj*  Thanks for your reply.

As far as I know, you only ov once in a cycle [but it can be more than one egg] I'm pretty sure I ov'd around 5/6 days ago, but then Clomid has messed my system up in such a way I don't know my **** from my elbow  It's a drug that 'does what it says on the tin', so that's a positive, but for me personally, it's been tough going. The one cycle a few months back I would have sworn I had ov'd the week before, but alas.. I was wrong, so it might be that I am ov'ng late this cycle 

Hope the Clomid is being kind to you, Anj


----------

